# Diet



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I did a quick search on another site and read both of the foods I plan to use are great but I know pet store mice Need lower protein. My plan was Regal Rat and browns carnival mouse mix. I've heard sometimes they wont eat regal rat but I will order Harlan Teklad if I have to I'd just prefer not to. Is this an ok diet for pet store mice? We have no responsible breeders around here so Thats why I will be getting pet store mice.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

As boring as it sounds, I buy LM Animal Farms Mouse-Rat Blocks. Just the generic brown chunks... Mixes are great, but I don't buy them because two of my three mice are the type to "pick and choose" and not get all the nutrition that the mix provides. Boring, yes. But it's for their own good. I usually hand-feed them snacks, or I will drop a bit of oats/cheerios and raisin peices in the bowl with the blocks.
If your new babies aren't picky, mix it all the way. If you are uncertain of such character traits, I would ask the pet store what they feed them, or find something close. Change in diet, as pety as it may sound, can cause stress in mice and trigger diahrrea.

Just use your "best judgement"; you will find yourself often doing just *that* when raising mice.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have LM mouse/ rat blocks but they are like 20 % protein FAR too high.

Also the pet store it looks like feeds them a mixture of a bird seed and dog food Not a diet I want for my pets. But I'll ask if I can have some to wean them over. I've never had picky mice. You just wait until they eat it all then refill. This is what I do for my hamsters too. of course I accept there will always be parts they just dont like.

Can I give them hamster treats? I dont see the harm since most of them are for all the species. They get peanuts ( raw) peas, seeds, just things like that no yogurt drops or anything like that.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

I hear that peanuts aren't good... I'd hold off on the hamster treats. Thanks for the info on LM, however, it was the lowest protein count on the rack  shame. Dog food and seeds sounds great, as far as I know, mice love it and it's good for them. But then, that's probably super high in protein too.
As I said, use your judgement. I feel like you already know the answers to most of the questions you've been asking, but you just want second opinions. 
Trust yourself, you're thinking in the right.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I have done all the research I just dont want to make any more mistakes

Also these are raw spanish peanuts but I wont feed them. Its also not a hamster treats mix its for all small animals.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Peanuts are fine they're just fatty. Your hamster treats should be fine


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My mice I think will either be getting mazuri or native earth. If I order the native earth I'll never run out again lol


----------

